# Dossier invisible sur Mac Os 9,2



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour,

    Lorsque je télécharge des fichiers ou des applications, elles s'incèrent dans un dossier nommé " TheVolumesettingsFolder ".
Lorsque je recherche ce fichier, il est nommé comme dossier invisible et je ne peux , ni récuperer mes fichiers, ni les jeter à la corbeille .
Après de multiples essais , ce fichier a grossi considerablement .
Comment puis-je me debarrasser de son contenu et éviter que celà ce renouvelle ???

   Merci d'avance, pour ce problème qui me prend la tête depuis un bon moment !


----------



## Niconemo (13 Septembre 2002)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider

Dans Explorer (si le problème vient de là ?) :
Menu Préférences &gt; Fichiers &gt; Téléchargements &gt; Changer l'emplacement


----------



## Bernard53 (13 Septembre 2002)

Un petit tour par là puis un autre ici devrait vous éclaircir la vue. Ceci rapidement obtenu en faisant Rechercher (en haut de la page) dans ce forum et avec *TheVolumeSettingsFolder* et *invisible* comme mots-clés puis *et* comme opérateur et *Tous les messages* dans Rechercher par date. Et suivez le conseil de Niconemo, changez le dossier de téléchargement de votre logiciel. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Salutations.


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2002)

Dans les pages de la TIL d'Apple:

va voir 
Article ID:25107

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25107&amp;SaveKCWindowURL=http%3A%2F%2Fkbase.info.apple.com%2Fcgi-bin%2FWebObjects%2Fkbase.woa%2Fwa%2FSaveKCToHomePage&amp;searchMode=Expert&amp;kbhost=kbase.info.apple.com&amp;showButton=false&amp;randomValue=100&amp;showSurvey=true&amp;sessionID=anonymous|147833087


----------



## Falco (14 Septembre 2002)

Salut,
Ce fichier est situé dans la premier fenêtre du disque dur. C'est un élément invisible et appartient au système. Il est installé par le module d'installation du système 9.0 jusqu'au système 9.2.2. Pour le faire apparaître, il suffit de prendre ResEdit. Aller dans le menu "Fichier" puis choisir "lire les informations" ou "Info sur..." une fenêtre de navigation apparaît et vous allez à la première fenêtre du Disque Dur. Là, vous sélectionnez l'élément concerné, puis cliquer sur le bouton "Info". Dans la nouvelle fenêtre décocher "Invisible" fermer ResEdit en enregistrant les modifications. Retourner sur le Disque Dur première fenêtre, il sera là bien visible.
J'avoue que ce n'est pas l'endroit où doit se télécharger vos éléments. Il faudrait changer les paramètres de téléchargement dans les préférences d'Explorer situées dans le menu "Édition" de votre navigateur.
"TheVolumeSettingsFolder" est un dossier qui doit demeurer vide, mais toujours présent dans la première fenêtre du Disque Dur. Il contient des éléments accessibles par le Bios dont vous n'avez pas les codes de programmation nécessaires pour l'ouvrir.
Pour télécharger ResEdit:
http://www.resedit.free.fr/index1.html

Ne jouer pas trop avec ResEdit, c'est un éditeur de ressources très puissant... utile, mais dangereux quand on joue sans savoir comment.

Falco


----------



## Ritchie (16 Septembre 2002)

Avec "SHERLOCK" j'ai affiché mes fichiers invisibles, mais pas moyen d'obtenir les informations concernant c'est fameux fantômes, ( because fichier invisible etc... ) donc pour l'instant je les gardes avant de pouvoir les virer.
Mes questions sont donc:

- Pourquoi invisible?
- Vraiment nécessaire?
- Comment obtenir les informations sur ces fichiers? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2002)

Essaies avec  Macintosh Explorer  (navigateur de fichiers), tu peux voir , rendre visibles ou invisibles tous tes fichiers en les sélectionnant et en faisant..."Pomme + I" ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Ritchie (16 Septembre 2002)

Merci "macmarco" pour ta réponse, mais finalement avec "ResEdit" ça roule aussi pour les rendres visibles etc...
Ceci étant résolu, ma dernière question est de savoir pourquoi des fichiers/dossiers se mettent en invisibles et sont t'ils vraiment nécessaire  ( oups, c'est deux questions /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif )
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2002)

En général , lorsqu'un dossier ou un fichier est invisible , c'est par sécurité , pour qu'on ne l'efface pas par erreur.Donc , il vaut mieux ne pas y toucher , car ils sont sans doute nécessaires... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------

